# How to tell a Norwegian Forest Cat from a Maine **** Cat ?



## Katmann (Jul 1, 2008)

We have what is probably a Norwegian Forest Cat and a Maine **** cat, both are males. How can we tell the difference between these two very similar looking cats? :?:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pedigree papers. Otherwise it is all just a guessing game. However, I would imagine there are probably more MCC genes available in the domestic cat population than NFC genes.
h


----------



## Babette (Jun 29, 2008)

*NFO or MCO*

I agree. The paper is very important. The MCO ought to be the largest. They have longer and more hairs on top of the ear. (tufser in danish). There mouth/nose is more powerfull. At least in Denmark.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Unless they are registered and have papers then they are most likely to be of mixed breed. They probably have some maine **** in their heritage. I had a kitty growing up that had been a stray and he looked quite a bit like my registered maine coons. He probably had some Maine **** in his genes but he was not a purebred. He was considered a domestic long hair brown mackerel tabby. Do you have any pictures of your boys?


----------



## Babette (Jun 29, 2008)

*males NFO*

On my homepage you can see more pictures of my males and females.

www.bricksite.com/babettesstovedelasse (his son´s homepage)

www.bricksite.com/strandosensdusty (my old male´s homepage)

www.bricksite.com/babette (my and all the cat´s homepage, with links to all my breeding cats´homepages).


----------

